# [PC-BSD] Few questions



## Chdslv (Dec 3, 2010)

This is to do with PC-BSD and as FreeBSD is what running PC-BSD, I thought I'd ask these questions. I am using PC-BSD 8.2 and I like it, but there are problems that I don't know how to solve.

I have 3 systems - Windows 7, ZevenOS 3.0 (based on Ubuntu 10.10) and PC-BSD 8.2
First install - Windows 7 -1st partition, 2nd install - ZevenOS in a logical partition, 3rd install - PC-BSD in 2nd physical partition.

Loaded the PC-BSD boot loader.

1) Windows 7 on F1 boots up, Linux on F3 won't boot up, PC-BSD on F2 boots up. When clicked F2 only a range of # fills the whole screen.

2) In another laptop had only Zeven OS and PC-BSD 8.2, but only PC-BSD boots up when clicked F3. Zeven OS on F1 gives the same problem as above.

3) The external HDD Seagate Expansion Drive won't open up, but the it is been seen and even the amount of free space in it. When the icon is clicked the following notice comes up - "Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:// does not exist."

`# mount -t msdosfs /dev/Expansion Drive /mnt`
The above in the Terminal gave the below notice;


```
usage: mount [-adflpruvw] [-F fstab] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type]
mount [-dfpruvw] special | node
mount [-dfpruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type] special node
```

If written `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/ExpansionDrive /mnt`

gives the following;

```
mount_msdosfs: /dev/ExpansionDrive: No such file or directory
```

This external HDD is with ntfs and all Linuxes sees it and mount it, but PC-BSD 8.2 and 9.0 won't.

4) If I leave the laptop for sometime without working, it goes blank, but would not respond to any keys, and if I try to push the power button, the laptop reboots.

I'd appreciate very much if anyone help? 

I am not good at command line writing.

Tank you!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2010)

Chdslv said:
			
		

> This is to do with PC-BSD and as FreeBSD is waht's running PC-BSD, I thought I'd ask these questions.


[thread=7290]Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2010)

Chdslv said:
			
		

> This is to do with PC-BSD and as FreeBSD is what running PC-BSD, I thought I'd ask these questions.



It's simply not that straightforward. Be sure to read the link (and the warning contained therein) in the previous post.


----------



## Chdslv (Dec 3, 2010)

OK, thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 3, 2010)

As far as the "won't boot linux" problem goes, you need to have grub or lilo installed in the first sector of your linux boot slice or booteasy won't be able to boot it.  It's usually easier to just use grub as your main bootloader, honestly.  I don't have a fnording clue about grub2, except that nothing is easier with grub2.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 3, 2010)

Chdslv said:
			
		

> `# mount -t msdosfs /dev/Expansion Drive /mnt`
> The above in the Terminal gave the below notice;
> 
> 
> ...



Spaces are delimiters.  If you want to use a filename containing spaces, surround it with quotes or prefix the spaces with a backslash.  But filenames with spaces are a mistake on the order of buying an AMC Gremlin, or maybe even a Chevy Vega.

The good news is that it's unlikely that FreeBSD would give an external device the name "Expansion Drive" in /dev/.  External USB drives would be shown as /dev/da0, and the first partition would be /dev/da0s1.


----------

